# Hp LaserJet 1200 "Dot4usb.sys" not found.



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Good Afternoon

Am trying to install a HP laserJet 1200 printer to my PC whichs runs XP Home Edition. The printer came with no installation disk. Connected via a usb port.
During installation its looks for a file called "Dot4usb.sys". Have checked my hdd and my XP installation cd but cannot locate it.
Can anybody tell me what exactly this file is for and where I can download it from.

Thanks


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I have the operating system of your computer?


----------



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. Its Windows XP Home Edition SP3. My PC is an Intel based quadcore.


----------



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Problem solved. The file in question was in a rar file (driver.cab) in the following location.

C:\Windows\driver cache\I386\driver.cab


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Thats good. Please post the steps that you have done to solve the issue so we will have a reference. Thank you.


----------



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

No problem. It turns out I was missing the following files:

Dot4usb.sys
Dot4prt.sys
Dot4.sys

After Googling for some more information I discovered that they should be located in:

C:\Windows\i386\driver.cab

They reason a search of my hdd or OS installation disk failed to discover them was due to the fact that the driver.cab is a rar file. My problem was solved when I extracted the required files from this rar file.

I hope my explanation is clear enough but please let me know if its not.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you. Cheers!


----------

